# Curious colours



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I've had a few odd colours popping up for ages.

Looks like beige but can't be because the father is a proven albino carrier!....curious indeed!

Ticked longhair variation:









Standard self variation:









Baby photos:









Dad:









Mum:









And one of my OH's sable and baby silkie chick just cause it's cute :


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you know if mum carrys any C dilution?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well there's your problem right there. Chickens and mice do not interbreed!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Lovely chick! My mother keeps silkies as well!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lmao thats funny XD the first i think are champagne!!! the nest biege. The babies all look like they have the agouti gene too very cute


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> the first i think are champagne!!!


Champagne has pink eyes

I reckon they are a multitude of those c-dilute colours which don't really have names. I know that's not very helpful  but I mean like c/cch and the like.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Combining c-dilutions does make really weird colors, and those colors vary based on the base color and also on what combination of dilutions you have. That's also probably not super-helpful, but since you know Dad's contributing c, what do you think Mom might have? She looks pretty close to full-color, if not full-color, but that means she could be carrying just about anything. What do her parents look like, or do you know?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm thinking c^ch/c too. I've had a LOT of those, and they do look a lot like beige (c^e/c^e).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That first photo is a very, very nice looking mousie!

I wouldn't trust a chick that close to a mousie; :shock: I'd be afraid they'd peck it's eyes out....not that I dislike chickens, I'm very fond of looking at fancy chickens.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

The mouse is more risky to the chick than the chick is to the mouse. At that age, chicks are preeeettttyyy oblivious. I've raised a couple and sometimes it felt like I was raising mentally retarded chickens, they don't do much.

Unless that chick has an affinity for pecking it wouldn't worry me too badly, but the mouse could kill it pretty easily.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed, the chick only looks dangerous. Really, it's a ball of fluff with a brain waaay less complicated than the mouse's. Food? Warm? Chirp.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*ooh...shiny round things in fur* *PECK!!* *PECKPECKPECK*

*yummy!!*

*full now...CH...BURP!*


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have some c^ch/c that look like those...


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

moustress said:


> *ooh...shiny round things in fur* *PECK!!* *PECKPECKPECK*
> 
> *yummy!!*
> 
> *full now...CH...BURP!*


MOUSTRESS!! how could you peck that mouses eyes out!? bad! *whacks* :evil:

:lol:

:roll:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

ROFL, that's a day old chick and a chinese silky which are pretty useless even as adults, they're giant powderpuffs. They make great pets for kids because they aren't especially flighty. If it were a gamefowl chick I'd probably be a bit more cautious, or worse still a guinea fowl!!! Those things are like vultures!!! they're super flighty and aggressive, but have the most awesome spotty feathers  .


----------

